# How often do you clean your chimney?



## cornbread (Sep 14, 2011)

How often do you clean your chimney? 

We have a fireplace insert and use it for our main heat. 

I have hired a chimney cleaner to clean the chimney for the past two year but he say to clean it every two years.

The wood I burn is mostly well seasoned. I'm curious how often others clean your chimneys. 

I'm curious how often you clean your chimneys.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 14, 2011)

I clean mine every year, the same weekend of the state fair. I never really get much out of it, and could go longer, but it is easy to do and I would rather sweep too often than not often enough.


----------



## Iron man (Sep 14, 2011)

Every fall I hit mine with a chimney brush.Birds made a nest in it this year so I'm going to have to deal with that also.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 14, 2011)

We have 6" Stainless Steel All Fuel.

I clean everything before heating season starts, and brush just the vertical stack two times during the heating season.


----------



## Cerran (Sep 14, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> We have 6" Stainless Steel All Fuel.
> 
> I clean everything before heating season starts, and brush just the vertical stack two times during the heating season.


 
I brush mine about every 45-60 days while burning mostly because the bird screen in my cap clogs. The stainless liner rarely has much in it.


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 14, 2011)

We brush around every other month. Theres usually a cup or so of the fine stuff. Don't need to do it that often, but its a OCD thing. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## adamc (Sep 14, 2011)

I burn about 4-5 cords a year, typically a mix of hardwoods, almost all well seasoned. My insert is an EPA non-cat with a 6" stainless liner.

I clean my chimney once a year, but could probably go every two years. I have never gotten more than a couple of cups of creosote dust out of it. That said, last year I had to knock some creosote off of my spark arrester screen mid-season. I may just take the screen out this burning season and re-install it in the spring to keep birds and squirrels out.

Hope this helps.

Adam


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 15, 2011)

Usually a couple times a year. Once before burning and again in the spring when I can get on my roof safely again. Mine is a real pain. I have my wood boiler in the basement of my over a hundred year old house. The chimney runs right up the middle thru my two story house with a walk up attic. It is a VERY tall chimney with a VERY steep roof. Not something I enjoy doing, but I usually get a ice cream pale of soot when I clean it. We burn about 10 cords plus to heat the house (old and big).

Marty


----------



## mooseracing (Sep 15, 2011)

Cerran said:


> I brush mine about every 45-60 days while burning mostly because the bird screen in my cap clogs. The stainless liner rarely has much in it.



This is the prob I have, usually at the beginning of burning season and towards the end. Drives me nuts, ready to put a little bigger screen in it.


----------



## ratso (Sep 15, 2011)

I brush out put the pipe 3 times or so a year.I have a chimney cap that I brush out also.I think those of you with a screen could discard it they are useless


----------



## lampmfg (Sep 15, 2011)

*Chimney Cleaning*

This is Kuuma and using the VaporFire 100 at the plant we haven't had to clean out our chimney for 28 years. As a matter of fact we don't even own a brush. 

I know many won't believe this but anytime you are up around Tower, MN pop into the shop at anytime and you can see for yourselves. 

Matter of fact we just sold one to a gentleman who had bought one of our regional competitors furnaces a few years ago but was tired of the creosote problem he was having. He asked to look in our chimney when he stopped at the factory and couldn't believe it. He must of been pretty impressed to spend a good chunk of money when he had just done so so recently.


----------



## thepheniox (Sep 15, 2011)

I burn dry wood only and only run a brush down the chimney once before firing up the stove. I get about half a cup of ash a year. Once I light the stove it becomes a personal challenge not to use another match until the next fall when I start over again.


----------



## iceman7668 (Sep 16, 2011)

I run the brush down it once a month. It probably doesn't need it that often, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## MNfarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been up to Tower and looked at the Vapor Fires that Mr. Lamppa is talking about. Looked up the chimney and you can still see the joints of the flue liner!! VERY clean burning!


----------



## vwboomer (Sep 16, 2011)

Just cleaned mine today. 6" flexible liner. I got about a gallon of fluff out of it. Last time I cleaned it was before heating last fall. 25' liner. Most of my wood is about 3/4 seasoned and I only went though about 3 cords last year.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 16, 2011)

Cerran said:


> I brush mine about every 45-60 days while burning mostly because the bird screen in my cap clogs. The stainless liner rarely has much in it.



That bird screen can be dangerous. I was woke up by my CO detector screaming. Discovered the bird screen totally clogged. The screen disappeared.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 16, 2011)

Once/yr before the serious heating season starts. Only get about a douible handful of gray powered stuff. Single story house with 6" stovepipe feeing into a 9" triple wall stainless (remains of a heatilator fireplace). Yes, I know that is not optimum but it works...

Harry K


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anybody use those chimney cleaning burning logs they advertise on tv? Do they really work or is it a scam and not really safe?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 16, 2011)

*Good Idea*



MNGuns said:


> I clean mine every year, the same weekend of the state fair. I never really get much out of it, and could go longer, but it is easy to do and I would rather sweep too often than not often enough.


+1, but one month earlier than that. If you cannot do it yourself, pay a pro to have it done. The little logs that supposedly clean the chimney are toys. I would never trust them.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 17, 2011)

I have to clean mine a few times a year, due to having an older stove and a masonry chimney with clay tile liner outside the house. It's a poor design, but hoping to change that in the next couple of years.

The ladder to the roof stays up all winter, and I go up and check on it every weekend during burning season. Probably don't need to, but it doesn't take much effort (single story, low pitch roof), and it gives me peace of mind.


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 17, 2011)

I clean mine once a month provided the metal roof isn't iced up. Steve don't fault you at all for the frequent checks, always best a err on the side of caution.


----------



## dmlefevre (Sep 17, 2011)

Paid the pros to clean 4 flues this year. Usually will run the brush down the woodstove flue once or twice a heating season.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 17, 2011)

Before the roof stays frosty and once more during the midwinter thaw if possible. If there is any doubts, I'll pull the smoke pipe from the chimney in the basement and use a clean mirror with a 1,000,000 candle power light to shine up the chimney to check it.


----------

